# Rubbery Gouda



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Cheese making nube here.

We made our first cheese in the cheese press this weekend. We wanted somewhat instant gratification, so we opted for Gouda. Just to monitor things, we tried some right out of the press, and today, right out of the brine. At both points, I thought the cheese had a bit of a rubbery bite to it. Maybe a bit dry, too, for Gouda. It is nearly flavorless. (Although I keep snitching)

I understand that it needs to age for a reason, but I don't know what to expect at this point. Is this cheese normally like this when it is still young?


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

yup. i am by no means an experience cheesemaker, but the rennet is what makes it rubbery/squeeky. as for dryness, there are a few factors that cause this--too high temps., too aggressive stirring/too long stirring, too much pressure in the molds. 

my goudas have turned out ok, i use raw goat's milk. they have been drier at times than store bought. but gouda is not a make and eat cheese!! that would be chevre or some other 'fresh' cheese. oh, also the size of molds you use makes a difference too--smaller molds can make drier cheese as there is less bulk to retain moisture. 

what recipe did you use? i was using the 200 easy book, but have switched to artisian cheese book. the 200 usually takes 4 gallons of milk and my does are slowing production, and since you want to use only super-fresh milk, the other book uses mostly 2 gallons at a time so its a better fit right now. both are good and the recipes are very similiar. also, youtube has lots of how to videos that are great.

so let it air dry, and either vac pac or wax it, or cream it , adn leave it be for a while!


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

We are using a recipe from Rikki Carrol's website, which to the untrained eye, looks remarkedly different than her recipe in her cheese making book. Do I need to dial back the rennet a bit? I find that cheesemaking is sort of challenging, but also addicting at the same time. We have had some fabulous failures, so far. 

I have the wheel of gouda resting in a wine fridge. Out of sight, out of mind.


----------



## DownHome (Jan 20, 2006)

Okay, I was waiting for someone to say "rubbery gouda, is no gouda."

ps I'm certain I'm no help I know very little about cheese and nothing about gouda. I just couldn't help the joke 

downhome


----------



## chewie (Jun 9, 2008)

ok, downhome, yeah, that was funny. hehe

one thing i've learned with cheesemaking is its NOTHING like any other 'making'. cakes, you can toss in a bit extra cocoa, or maybe an extra egg. cookies? we like ours almost underbaked. soup, dont' like rice but love barely. 

but cheese, you can NOT do anythign other than exactly as the recipe states. i am sure very experienced makers can, but at first, not a single thing varied. not temps., and not amts of anything.

what milk are you using? some say use less rennet for goat milk, but so far i haven't done that and am getting some nice cheese.

i haven't used the books ricki caroll has, their site has some nice stuff tho. i do use either the 200 easy recipes or artisian cheese at home. main reason is i don't want to be married to using those little packets, i like buying culture from dairy connection and having it in larger packages. 

i am only now, after a few years into this venture, playing a bit with cultures. if a recipe says using 'meso', there are a few versions, flora danica for one, and i am liking using it in those recipes. but i have used other types as well. 

keep a notebook!! detailed notes!! big help there. and sanitation is huge! i boil everything in my big pot before i start. don't think you're clean enough just hand or dishwasher cleaning. steam/boil or bleach.


----------



## Awnry Abe (Mar 21, 2012)

Cow's milk. 3 different girls, all with noticeably different milk in the jar. I've been *trying* to stick right to the recipe. I think my ingredients have been consistent, but my technique has not. One thing I have is lots of milk, so I should be able to start building on some success.


----------

